# OPL anchorages in the Caribbean or South America



## Archie2009 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anybody know of any OPL anchorages in the Caribbena or South America where we could keep a ship (Aframax size) idling for about a month or more or till the start of the hurricane season (early June)?

I know that Aruba is one of them. What about Guanabara Bay, Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## bjmt5r (Oct 14, 2011)

12.1 miles off Maracaibo entrance channel? Anywhere in international water in the Gulf of Venezuela?


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

bjmt5r said:


> 12.1 miles off Maracaibo entrance channel? Anywhere in international water in the Gulf of Venezuela?


There were many VLCC's parked quite safely between that area and Aruba in the early 1980's. Remember some heated debates at the time regarding shutting down boilers, reducing both services and crews. Unsafe in my view unless moored to the shore?


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Archie2009 said:


> Does anybody know of any OPL anchorages in the Caribbena or South America where we could keep a ship (Aframax size) idling for about a month or more or till the start of the hurricane season (early June)?
> 
> I know that Aruba is one of them. What about Guanabara Bay, Rio de Janeiro?


In Guanabara Bay you would be liable for Brazilian port dues, and there is also a considerable danger of piracy. (Old fashioned robbers, not hi-jackers.)


----------



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

Manzanillo, Panama-8 miles North of the entrance, sandy bottom and good holding, approx. 60 metres depth, good weather most of the time.


----------

